# Auto Accident totalled loss



## RideWithBerber (Nov 18, 2015)

My car got totalled can I report it in my 2019 taxes as a loss as I haven't been able to drive on my days off due to no car. Accident happened when I wasn't driving for uber.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RideWithBerber said:


> My car got totalled can I report it in my 2019 taxes as a loss as I haven't been able to drive on my days off due to no car. Accident happened when I wasn't driving for uber.


This is sad and funny all at the same time.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> This is sad and funny all at the same time.


Which is why I come to read! :thumbup:


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

RideWithBerber said:


> My car got totalled can I report it in my 2019 taxes as a loss as I haven't been able to drive on my days off due to no car. Accident happened when I wasn't driving for uber.


I'll be watching for a reply from @UberTaxPro to see if I'm correct, but I believe IRS rules suspended the personal casualty loss deduction through 2025. There is a deduction for casualty loss in declared federal disasters, but that wouldn't apply in your case. :frown: There is a business deduction for casualty loss, but it looks complicated and hard to prove, especially since you apparently drive part time. Did you receive any payouts from an insurance company? That amount would reduce any potential deduction. Also, I don't think they allow a deduction for loss of income from business activities. Bottom line, I think you're out of luck on this one.

Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


----------



## RideWithBerber (Nov 18, 2015)

I just wanted to know as I been doing this for 4 yrs with the same car. I drive part time so I can have extra cash for my kids activities Or unexpected bills that come up. Thanks for the info.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

RideWithBerber said:


> My car got totalled can I report it in my 2019 taxes as a loss as I haven't been able to drive on my days off due to no car. Accident happened when I wasn't driving for uber.


Whether or not you've got a tax write off really depends on other factors that you haven't mentioned.

However, IF the accident wasn't your fault and IF you have good records of your net income you might be able to claim "loss of income" or 'loss of compensation" from the at fault insurance company. You might want to consult an attorney...I'm not an attorney. I did succeed in filing loss of income claims for my company while in the taxi business but every State has different rules and every accident is different.

https://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/car-accident-claims-and-lost-wages.html


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

RideWithBerber said:


> My car got totalled can I report it in my 2019 taxes as a loss as I haven't been able to drive on my days off due to no car. Accident happened when I wasn't driving for uber.


If you have your car as a business expense on prior years tax returns you can use the same percentage and apply it to your 2019 tax return, because business equipment on loss (involuntary conversion) is a qualifying loss but is subject to calculations based on something called "Basis" which I recommend a tax professional you meet face-to-face with, in order to handle. The tax preparer will need the original bill of sale for the car, and copies of all the tax returns on which the vehicle appeared. The loss has nothing to do with you being able to drive anything else or replacement of the vehicle. You also need to have the current valuation of the car, and all pertinent papers concerning its demise. I favor the offices of Jackson Hewitt because they have year round offices and a quality control system. Find one of their full time offices and speak to them.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

RideWithBerber said:


> My car got totalled can I report it in my 2019 taxes as a loss as I haven't been able to drive on my days off due to no car. Accident happened when I wasn't driving for uber.


Did your insurance pay you.


----------



## RideWithBerber (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the feedbacks. It was my fault. Insurance paid of the value of the car at the time. But my gap insurance didn't pay cuz I refinanced. But I lost 3 months of uber income which is not much but is something in my pocket.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

RideWithBerber said:


> Thanks everyone for the feedbacks. It was my fault. Insurance paid of the value of the car at the time. But my gap insurance didn't pay cuz I refinanced. But I lost 3 months of uber income which is not much but is something in my pocket.


Next car, get your GAP from your insurance policy as an add-on. Then it wont matter about refinancing. Meanwhile, the payoff of the original financing may have included the gap premium. You might be able to get the refund effective date of payoff.


----------

